# صور القديسة فيرونيا (فيرونيكا )



## النهيسى (1 يوليو 2011)

_  



_​ _    يسوع لما مسحت وجهه القديسة فيرونيكا _​ _  : يا يسوع الحنون الذي ارتضيت بأن تطبع صورة وجهك الكلي القداسة  على ذلك المنديل الذي نشفته به القديسة فيرونيكا ، اطلب منك أن تطبع في نفسي ذكر  آلامك الكلية المرارة. آمين _​ _  من معاصي الشعب تلقىٍ            بالعذاب يسوع ملقى 
محتملاً جلداً مذيب 
أيتها الأم القديسة          اجعلي جراحات وحيدك

_هل تعلم ان 

*القديسة* فيرونيا هي نفسها هي *القديسة فيرونيكا*​


----------



## vetaa (1 يوليو 2011)

*قديسه جميله
ويا بختها بجد

شكرا ليك يا استاذى
وبركه صلواتها معانا دايما
*​


----------



## lovely dove (1 يوليو 2011)

بركة صلواتها تكون معنا جميعا 
شكرا لك استاذ نهيسي علي الصور​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 يوليو 2011)

*صور جميله اول مره اشوفها*
*بركه صلواتها تكون معانا*
*ميرسي استاذي*​


----------



## النهيسى (3 يوليو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *قديسه جميله
> ويا بختها بجد
> 
> شكرا ليك يا استاذى
> ...


شكرا للمرور الجميل جدا
الرب يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (3 يوليو 2011)

lovely dove قال:


> بركة صلواتها تكون معنا جميعا
> شكرا لك استاذ نهيسي علي الصور​


شكرا جدااا للمرور الغالى
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (3 يوليو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *صور جميله اول مره اشوفها*
> *بركه صلواتها تكون معانا*
> *ميرسي استاذي*​


آمين
شكرا أخى العزيز
ربنا يفرحك​


----------

